# Java Klassen aus einem XSD generieren lassen?



## yves030 (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Experten,

gibt es ein JAVA-Framework / API, welches mit einem XSD-Schema gefüttert wird und mir daraus Java-Objektklassen generiert, deren Eigenschaften für Knoten / Elemente im XML stehen und die dann bequem über Setter und Gettermethoden gesetzt / abgefragt werden können und welches mir dann das Fix und Fertige XML generiert (natürlich der XSD konform...)?
Ich stehe konkret vor der Aufgabe, eine Applikation an eine Fremdapplikation anzubinden, deren Schnittstelle nur über XSD definiert ist und deren ComplexElements mitunter wieder mittels XSDs beschrieben sind (usw.. mehrere Ebenen tief.) es gibt unzählige aufrufbare Dienste und die Beschreibung der zu übergebenden Elemente zieht sich über schier unendlich große XSDefinitions hin... das manuell zu machen wäre der reinste Horror.

Danke für jeden Tip,
yves


----------



## yves030 (19. Juni 2006)

nasowas.... erst such ich mir nen Wolf im Forum und finde nix zu dem Thema und kaum schicke ich den Artikel ab, kriege ich Hinweise auf ähnliche Artikel, in denen schon hilfreiche Infos stehen.... 
(Dass die Suche nix findet liegt wohl an den Umbauarbeiten, was?)
ich schau da grade mal nach.... (Ihr könnt natürlich trotzdem weiter fleißig Hinweise geben ;-) )

yves


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Sowas laesst sich beispielsweise mit JAXB (Java API for XML Binding) -> http://java.sun.com/webservices/jaxb/index.jsp machen.

Weiterhin gibts noch XMLBeans -> http://xmlbeans.apache.org/

Gruss Tom


----------

